# alligator



## women's touch (Nov 25, 2015)

Does anybody know how to get rid of this without having to strip it? It's been cleaned with Spray 9 and sanded already.


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*How I would do this*



women's touch said:


> Does anybody know how to get rid of this without having to strip it? It's been cleaned with Spray 9 and sanded already.


How many linear feet of this do you have?

What I might do is try the following on a short section of this trim to see how it works:

1. Make sure all the loose paint is scraped off.

2. Skim with Durabond (DB) or Easy Sand (ES). The number I would use (20,45,90) would depend on how much there is to skim. I would mix the DB/ES in a metal mixing bowl (from the kitchen) with a cupped rubber spatula, then use the same spatula to skim the DB/ES with, taking care to only fill the cracks.

3. After the 1st coat of DB/ES is hard AND dry, I would take a 4 or 6 inch spackle knife and scrape off the high spots of DB/ES, then apply a 2nd coat of DB. 

4. After the 2nd coat of DB/ES is dry I would lightly sand with various sponge sanders (be careful not to press hard or you might dig into the Durabond. And yes, you CAN sand Durabond. I have done it for years. Keep your shop vac running nearby to vac up the dust). While sanding the concave areas squeeze the foam sanding block to make a curve similar to what is on the trim.

5. When everything is sanded and smooth I would carefully brush on a coat of Gardz, let dry thoroughly, then brush a 2nd coat of Gardz. I say Gardz rather than a water based white primer because I have had thin coats of Durabond and Easy Sand melt away when applying Zinsser 123 over them. Alternatively you could prime with BIN.

6. A light sanding after Gardz or BIN and you should be ready for paint.

Best wishes,

futtyos


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

agree with futtyos: scrape loose paint first and sand. 

Gardz or Peel Stop. (sand and repeat as needed to eliminate texture). 

I would be tempted to just follow that with three coats of paint, and see how that looks.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Test for lead.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Who in thier right mind would want to skim that? Could you not just spray a couple coats of a high build primer on it? What about a block filler? I highly doubt anyone is gonna pay to have that skimmed, sanded, primed..Alternatively just replace it.


----------



## Fman (Aug 20, 2011)

I agree with futtyos except instead of doing all that, rip it off and put new trim up. :vs_cool:


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Just brush on PeelBond or the SW equivalent. A couple of coats of those high build primers and you won't even notice. That cracking is not that bad as far as depth goes, but it is an awesome crackling look.


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

Just call Frank Robb, he'll get rid of your alligator problem!
https://heavy.com/news/2019/07/frank-robb/


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

RH said:


> Test for lead.


valid.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

I think that's a crocodile not an alligator.


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*I repeat.*



women's touch said:


> Does anybody know how to get rid of this without having to strip it? It's been cleaned with Spray 9 and sanded already.


One more time: how many linear feet of this do you have to do?

futtyos


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Any homeowner that wouldn't agree to the cost of a full strip of that mess, should just receive a brush on caulk filler, followed by a prime and paint. And void of any warranty.


----------



## Fman (Aug 20, 2011)

PACman said:


> I think that's a crocodile not an alligator.


The easiest way to tell is by whether you'll be seeing one "later" or "in a while".


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

I 've been asked to create such finishes...people always want what they don't have. smh


----------



## Mlink (Jan 11, 2020)

When its alligatoring the best method is to remove the coatings down to the substrate.
If thats not an option a decent way to move forward is with RX primer or peel bond before finishing.
Make sure to lead test and prep/clean throughly etc.
Sometimes the homeowner doesn’t want to go to the expense of stripping even when its recommended... 
I’d remind them that its alligatoring/cracking for a reason (Its 100 years old) and the peel bond/ rx primer is a band-Aid..


----------



## women's touch (Nov 25, 2015)

I don't know why I didn't think to test for lead. Probably because I kept being told it was just wax. I ended up using INSL-X Lead Block after a light sand then two coats of final and it seems to be holding. Thanks for your help


----------



## women's touch (Nov 25, 2015)

Flip house. Keeps us busy in the winter but it can get nasty. I used INSL-X Lead Block then 2 coats of finish and it seems to be holding. Thanks for the help


----------



## women's touch (Nov 25, 2015)

My Mistake...:vs_laugh:


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Lightningboy65 said:


> I 've been asked to create such finishes...people always want what they don't have. smh



Ordered in a bunch of latex crackle medium last week for a customer :vs_cool:


----------



## women's touch (Nov 25, 2015)

Probably 400-450 linear feet


----------



## women's touch (Nov 25, 2015)

Thanks, Mike you're right


----------



## women's touch (Nov 25, 2015)

Thanks for all the great advice guys. Appreciate it!!!


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Ordered in a bunch of latex crackle medium last week for a customer :vs_cool:


Curious what a ‘ bunch’ is. It doesn’t take much to do the job.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

fauxlynn said:


> Curious what a ‘ bunch’ is. It doesn’t take much to do the job.



customer ordered 4 quarts. ordered 6 quarts, should have been enough I thought. then called and said needed 3 more. Some restoration company.


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*Just a note*



women's touch said:


> Probably 400-450 linear feet


women's touch, I assume you are replying to my posts about how many linear feet you have. In the future, if you reply by clicking on the "Quote" at the bottom of the post, you will include the verbiage that you are answering to. This saves confusion.

futtyos


----------

